# CPU Fan Sucks or Blows???



## nishantv2003 (Nov 18, 2007)

hi guys,
i wanted to know that the cpu fan and gfx fan sucks air or blows air???
i first thought it blows but now i think it sucks air, coz i c dust on the top of the heatsink, which i think came from the fan above it by throwing air to the heatsink (intel e6750 in my case).
so, guys tell me am i right...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2007)

it sucks


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 18, 2007)

^


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 18, 2007)

i was right, it sucks

thanx guys.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 19, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> i was right, it sucks
> 
> thanx guys.




*www.heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=case.shtml

Plz look at the illustrations pics there!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ thanx 4 that yaar...


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 19, 2007)

But my proccessor's fan takes the air from the surrondings and blows it one to the heat sink. Is it sucking or blowing?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 19, 2007)

A fan does both which is blow and suck air. The reason being, the fan acually sucks air which inturn is used to blow cool the heatsink. So, you can never specifically say that a fan sucks or blows unless it's enclosed in a duct used for a specific purpose which is either to blow or suck air.

PS: IMHO, the heatsink fan is used to blow air onto the heatsink to cool it down, not to suck air!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 19, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> But my proccessor's fan takes the air from the surrondings and blows it one to the heat sink. Is it sucking or blowing?



then its sucking....



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> PS: IMHO, the heatsink fan is used to blow air onto the heatsink to cool it down, not to suck air!



yeah thats right its sucking....


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 19, 2007)

1.There are two fans.
2. One fans sucks in.
3. Other fan blows out.
4. When the air inside cabinet becomes hot, one of the fan blows the hot air out.
5. The volume of blown air is replaced by sucking fan with air at cooler(room) temperature.
6. Repeat step 4 and 5 till you shut down the PC.

EDIT: IMO


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah, its a Big sucker


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 19, 2007)

are how can a fan just do a suckin or blowin thing????
it does both suckin(from one side) and blowin from the other side

are how can a fan just do a suckin or blowin thing????
it does both suckin(from one side) and blowin from the other side


----------



## thinker (Nov 20, 2007)

the fan does both the jobs ... sucking as well as blowing ....
the hot air inside is being sucked once and blown to the other side of the circuits.....check it out by opening the cabinet and feeling the flow of air on both the sides with ur chiks as it is rather more sensitive than ur hands...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 20, 2007)

nice links rohan


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2007)

Thread's got too much of puns.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> are how can a fan just do a suckin or blowin thing????
> it does both suckin(from one side) and blowin from the other side
> 
> are how can a fan just do a suckin or blowin thing????
> it does both suckin(from one side) and blowin from the other side


 
he is right its just a common physics LOL


----------



## janitha (Nov 21, 2007)

With respect to HSFs, almost always air is blown towards the heatsink.
@ax3
yes


----------



## cynosure (Nov 22, 2007)

^+1


----------



## rohan (Nov 25, 2007)

if you'd have asked this question on IRC, i would've said ROFL.


----------

